# tsf change on tablets



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did tsf change their look for tablets (not using app). I have always access tsf on my tablet and it looked the same as on a computer. now it is a mess. The whole look is different and to me it looks terrible. all the forums and subforums on one screen. the layouts are completely different inside the forums, etc... In addition cannot find the login fields.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I agree. When viewing the website on my phone's browser it looks bad IMO.

Plus the desktop version button doesn't even work.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you get to the "Quick Style Chooser" at the very bottom of the screen?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Corday said:


> Can you get to the "Quick Style Chooser" at the very bottom of the screen?


I am not home now so I cannot check for sure but I did not see that selection. All I saw was full site and it did not work


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's to the left of Contact Us and offers 8 choices.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

8 choices?? I only see two. :sad:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there is no contact us, there are no selections, there is not even a login. How about returning it to what it was. the following are screenshots of what I am getting. the first one is the top portion, the other is the bottom.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click the 'full version' button at the bottom of your second screenshot and wait for the layout to refresh. This should bring back the style chooser box at the bottom left of the screen.

.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

as I already stated - it does not work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I misunderstood the part where you said "_All I saw was full site and it did not work._"

The 'full version' button works for me on desktop PC. Haven't tested with a tablet.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll have the Tech Dept take a look at this issue.

Have you been using a tablet for long and is this a sudden change??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been using my Android Phone when I am out and yes this whole new look is a sudden change.

Full Site also doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have had the tablet for a while and have been accessing tsf on it since I got it- it always have been the same as what you see on a desktop. the change was sudden. I also access other forums that uses the same software as tsf and there are no problems with them. I also tried a couple of different browsers including opera and firefox. It is as if tsf changed their style for mobile devices.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I've got this thread flagged for VS to check out. Sometimes changes don't have the desired effects......:sigh:.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i hope it goes back to the way it was. cant stand how it looks and works now.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is still not fixed!!! I am still unable to access tsf using the browser on a tablet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you using a Android tablet?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you using a Android tablet?



yep, take a look at my previous screen shots and you will see what I am getting. tsf worked great until they made their ridiculous changes. It was something that was not broken before they decided to fix it. I prefer the same as I am getting on the desktop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I understand I don't like the new changes either.

What you can do in the mean time is press the settings button while viewing TSF and then tick the box that says Desktop View.

That should reload the page and put you back to normal TSF mode.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, I understand I don't like the new changes either.
> 
> What you can do in the mean time is press the settings button while viewing TSF and then tick the box that says Desktop View.
> 
> That should reload the page and put you back to normal TSF mode.


How many different ways can I say it. I DO NOT HAVE ACCESS to any tsf features. Take a look at my screen shots = where does it say settings or login or any other box that I can work with. The full version button does not work but I can register a new account and that is all. 

TSF made a change and now I cannot access it on my tablet. They need to CHANGE IT BACK!!!! Yes I am starting to get fustrated.


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

I've reported this to our webmaster to look at. The option to view the forum in a desktop view via a mobile device should be working, but it clearly is not.

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 10, 2010)

This should be fixed now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

~ Alan, Community support


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the full version button is finally working and I finally have the desktop version back and able to log in - thanks


----------

